# Another good night a Oriole Beach Pier



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Caught this Bull Red on a pinfish and 8lb test right at dark... released of course to fight another day...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice red


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

nice fish, It looks close to slot. 29-30 inches?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is that Pier?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Its a public pier at the end of Oriole Beach Road. About 6 miles east of the Pensacola Beach overpass turn right at Barnhills. Go to the end and make a dogleg to the left. Nice ranp and long pier.:mmmbeer


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice I didn't think anybody ever caught anything of that dock.


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice red. that's a good area. i usually take my kayak out around there and a little farther east


----------

